# Pflanze oder "Unkraut"



## Thundergirl (23. Juli 2010)

Brauche jetzt auch mal eure Hilfe bei einer Pflanzenbestimmung. Habe heute im Garten diese Pflanze entdeckt. Habe sie zuvor noch nie gesehen. Sieht aber hübsch aus. Hat sehr fleischige Blätter und kleine weiße Blüte. Ich würde sie glatt rüber in den Steingarten pflanzen, doch wüsste ich vorher gerne worum es sich hier handelt. Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Falls ihr andere Bilder braucht sagt bescheid. Ich danke euch schon mal.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pflanze oder "Unkraut"*

Hi Nicole,

erst dachte ich ja das wäre Mertensia maritima (sieht dem ziemlich ähnlich), doch da würden die weißen Blütchen nicht passen.

Dürfte ein Bruchkraut sein (vermutlich Herniaria glabra)

MfG Frank


----------



## Thundergirl (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pflanze oder "Unkraut"*

Danke Frank...

das Bruchkraut scheint es zu sein. Ich denke es passt gut in den Steingarten. Aber wie es dort wohl hingekommen ist??? Wüsste nicht, dass einer unsere Nachbaren diese Pflanze hätte. Ich finde sie sehr schön.


----------



## Elfriede (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pflanze oder "Unkraut"*

Hallo zusammen,

ich finde die Pflanze sieht aus wie Portulak, oder ist Portulak nur eine andere Bezeichnung für Bruchkraut? Die Blätter, wenn es Portulak ist, schmecken leicht säuerlich und schleimig und sind ein ausgezeichnetes, sehr gesundes Gemüse. 

Ich kann keine weißen Blüten auf den Fotos erkennen, Portulak blüht gelb. 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## Thundergirl (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pflanze oder "Unkraut"*

Hallo Elfriede,

auf Bild 3 sind kleine weiße Blüten zu sehen. Sie sind aber nur wenige mm groß. Meine Pflanze kriecht auch mehr über den Boden. Portulak wird wohl bis zu 30 cm hoch. Sonst sieht sie ihr aber auch ähnlich.


----------



## Dodi (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pflanze oder "Unkraut"*

Hallo Nicole,

ich habe dieses Kraut auch schon im Garten gehabt.
Ich habe festgestellt, das es in einigen Topfpflanzen wächst, genauso wie versch. Kleesorten, die man sich so "einschleppt".

Also hast Du es Dir möglicherweise mit einer Topfpflanze in den Garten geholt.


----------

